

Save money flying from New York and San Francisco - Dawenster
http://www.flyshortcut.com/blog/save-money-flying-from-new-york-and-san-francisco

======
stickperson
Don't airline companies really frown upon this practice? I can't recall if
they can actually do something about it though.

~~~
mikeash
I see two potential problems.

First, you probably shouldn't do this as the first part of a roundtrip ticket,
as the airline can cancel your return if they think you're abusing the system.
That may not be important for many people, but it's there.

Second, if something goes wrong (bad weather, can't find a pilot, whatever)
the airline may reroute you through a different city, completely screwing up
your plan. They don't really care where you connect, and as far as they know
neither do you. If you book, say, JFK->LAX->SFO and the engine falls off your
JFK->LAX plane while sitting at the gate, they might move you to a route like
JFK->ORD->SFO, and saying, "but, but, I was going to leave the airport at LAX
and skip my flight to SFO" is probably not going to get much sympathy from the
agent.

~~~
rhino369
Third,

the overhead compartments are full and you have to check your bag.

~~~
giarc
Just be first in line to board the plane.

------
frisco
FYI doing this is a great way to get your mileage balance cancelled if you're
a frequent flyer.

~~~
walterbell
Cheap way for airline to write off points liability.

------
neumann
I have just been looking at tickets to the US. My intent was to stop for a few
days in Japan or Malaysia, and book the first and second leg separately.

I checked flying Tokyo->Minneapolis and was given a few prices, in the $1100
range without having to rely on sprint etc.

I then checked KL->Minneapolis and got a price for $700 that flew first to
Tokyo with AA. When I tried buying just the Tokyo->Minneapolis leg for the
same flights I was quoted $4000!

Airplane routing and pricing is really unclear and deliberately opaque.

While I am glad this service exhists, it reminds me of early SEO and search
engine wars. If this gets popular enough, this loophole will be closed.

------
martingordon
You require me to share on Facebook before you show me flight info? That's a
great way to get me to close the site and never come back, never mind all the
other risks associated with hidden city travel.

~~~
giarc
You can "share" it with yourself. Then go to Facebook and unshare it if you
don't feel like your friends seeing you sharing a page.

------
aaronbrethorst
Cached:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Gs1w2FX...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Gs1w2FX5AzoJ:www.flyshortcut.com/blog/save-
money-flying-from-new-york-and-san-francisco+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

------
patrickmay
Interesting hack, but it means that you can't check any luggage. That's a non-
trivial drawback.

~~~
Dawenster
Ya, absolutely. Make sure you have carry-on only. I've done it before where
I've convinced the agent to let my bag off at the mid-point but I'm pretty
sure I got lucky...

------
adminprof
The site doesn't work for me -- maybe it's overloaded. I shared on Facebook
and it just gets stuck confirming forever.

------
teknologist
This looks great. Any plans to open it up to international routes?

------
kbar13
holy crap this is so awesome. I've been on a kick to try to hack the shitty
experience that is flying domestically in the US, this is very inspirational.

------
discardorama
Only if you don't have any checked baggage!

------
lguzman8
Site doesn't work for me

